# What are top brands of English saddles?



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

I will soon be on the prowl for a new English saddle, and I want to buy one of really nice quality. I currently have a Wembley flex all purpose saddle, but I am wanting to get further into jumping and I want a close contact/jumper saddle.
So, I guess I am just asking for your input! I know Crosbys are good, could you give me some other brands/what you like?
Thanks for the help


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I love Black Country (they have CC Quantum model that is very nice) and County. Both also can be customized.


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for your input! I checked out their websites, the saddles are absolutely beautiful! Any other advice/brands?
Thanks!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hopefully some jumping people will pitch in. I did extensive research on dressage saddles (because that's what I use the most), but not as much on higher-end CC. Personally I have mid-range M Toulouse CC saddle and very happy with the comfort and grip it offers.


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

Toulouse CC.... alright I will look them up! Im going to make some visits to the local consignment shop to see what they've got, and how the seat feels on some different brands. There is only one tack shop in my town with English tack, and they are extremely pricey (consignment, they get 50%, so they mark everything up to ridiculous prices). The thought of ordering online is so risky for me, because I like to physically see and feel how a saddle is and how it will fit my horse. Have you had any experience with ordering/what do you recommend?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I LOVE my county. you also dont have to pay for the saddle fitting if you buy a saddle from the dealer.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Devocroux, Antares, CWD, Exselle, Childeric.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

To add to the above, Hermes and Stubben are very good names. I know a lot of people that like Barnsby saddles, as well as Tad Coffins.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Good additions, equiniphile. I knew I was missing some big names.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> I know a lot of people that like Barnsby saddles, as well as Tad Coffins.


That reminded me another brand - Berney's Brothers. They are also rather in "upper-mid-range", but you can order customized (you'll have to order from Europe though).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd _love_ to have a Berney Brothers saddle. Hubba hubba!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I'd _love_ to have a Berney Brothers saddle. Hubba hubba!!!! :happydance:


I'd love to try their dressage version to see how it fits horses and myself, but I couldn't find any around here. Just eventing saddles.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I ♥ Mike Corcoran Saddlery's dressage saddles (specifically the Marvel and Merit models). They're crazy expensive new, but I just managed to find a used one in my price range and am really excited about it  They make two jumping saddles, and if they're as nice as the dressage saddles, then you couldn't go wrong with them!


----------

